# Looking for subs in NW INDIANA



## maple city lawn care (Jul 15, 2003)

We are looking for subs in La Porte County, IN. Possibly New Buffalo, MI as well.

We will be doing commercials and residentials, so insurance is a must.

If you are interested, email me at [email protected]

Maple City Lawn Care
La Porte, IN 
(219) 326-1595


----------

